# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Punim Seminarik

## cinderella

Nese mundet dikush te me ndihmon.....me duhet hyrje dhe perfundim ne temen Llojet e shpenzimeve....

Falemenderit.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cinderella

heyy...a mundet dikush me ndihmuar...?

----------


## xani1

Unë do të ndihmoja, por nuk jam ekspert i kësaj lëmie. Nëse të duhet ndonjë lekturim i tekstit, urdhëro lirisht.

----------


## cinderella

> Unë do të ndihmoja, por nuk jam ekspert i kësaj lëmie. Nëse të duhet ndonjë lekturim i tekstit, urdhëro lirisht.


e kam punuar punim ... por nuk mundem te bej perfundim ...  :i ngrysur:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> e kam punuar punim ... por nuk mundem te bej perfundim ...


Cinderella kur thua do perfundim per Llojet e shpenzimeve, shpenzime per cfare, ne c'fushe? 

Pastaj qe dikush te arrij te te bej mbylljen e nje seminari te tille mbi dicka qe ti po prezanton, ata duhet te dine se cfare ke shkruar ti deri tani qe te bejne dhe nje permbledhje te gjerave me kryesore qe ti ke dashur te pasqyrosh ne prezantimin tend.

----------


## cinderella

lemia ekonomi
tema  : llojet e shpenzimeve 

Pagesa për blerjen dhe mirëmbajtjen e mjeteve, për pagesën e punës së punëtorëve, për lëndë të para dhe si pagesa tjera që janë pjesë përbërëse e çmimit kushtues të prodhimit quhen shpenzime.
Shpenzimet janë shprehje monetare e harxhimit të elementeve  të prodhimit (mjete për punë,lëndë pune dhe fuqi pune) dhe harxhime pune të cilat janë të lidhura për realizimin e  
prodhimeve.
Shpenzimet janë shprehje neutrale të harixhimeve të elementeve të prodhimit. Harxhimet janë komponent sasior i shpenzimeve. Vërejtur kuantitisht shpenzimet janë prodhim i harixhimeve dhe çmimi i njësive për harxhim.

                                    Tr = Ut x C

Shpenzimet paraqesin një nga treguesit më të rëndësishëm të suksesit ekonomik të ndërmarjes.
Shpenzimet e ndërmarjes definohen si shprehje e harxhimit të faktorëve ne procesin e punës  në lidhje me prodhimin(fitimin) e kompanis.
Në kuadër të afarizmit të çdo ndërmarrjeje apo firme vend thelbësor zënë shpenzimet e prodhimit.Shpenzimet e prodhimit I shërbejnë firmës, përkatësish ndërmarjes që të marrë vendime për sasunë e prodhimit e produktit konkret në përgjithsi.

Dallojmë disa lloje shenzimesh, por më të rrëndësishëm janë :

•	Shpenzimet e përgjithshme  (TC)
•	Shpenzimet fikse (FC)
•	Shpenzimet variabil (të ndryshueshëm) (VC)
•	Shpenzimet margjinale (MC)
•	Shpenzimet mesatare (ATC)
•	Shpenzimet oportune (OC)

----------


## cinderella

Shpenzimet e përgjithshme (TC)

       Një  ubject ekonomik, qoftë person juridik apo fizik, për të prodhuar një të mire materiale duhet të krijoj edhe shpenzime të caktuara, duke angazhuar faktorët a prodhimit. 
Tërësia e shpenzimeve varsisht nga ajo se çfar konbinimi është bërë me faktorët e prodhimit vlerën e caktuar të produktit apo shërbimit paraqet shpenzimet e përgjithshme (totale).
       Çdo ndërmarrje duhet të ketë kujdesë rreth shpenzimeve të përgjthshme, sepse nga lartësia e tyre nvaren edhe të ardhurat e përgjithshme dhe fitimi. Shpenzimet e përgjithshme përbëhen nga dy kategori kryesore të shpenzimeve:
         shpenzimeve fikse  (FC) dhe
         shoenzimeve varijabile (VC)
       Në këtë katgori shpenzimesh madhësia nuk ndryshon kur ndryshon madhësia e prodhimit. Ndërsa shpenzimet varijabile janë të ndryshumeshme me të cilat ndryshojnë në qoftë se ndryshon sasia e prodhimit.Për ti kuptuar më afër shpenzimet e përgjithshme po marim një shembull numerik shkollor.

----------


## cinderella

dhe keshtu me radh ..per te gjithe llojet e shpenzimeve ...

por perfundim nuk di si ta bej ... per at nese mundet te me ndihomj dikush .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> dhe keshtu me radh ..per te gjithe llojet e shpenzimeve ...
> 
> por perfundim nuk di si ta bej ... per at nese mundet te me ndihomj dikush ..


Ok Cinderella, do perpiqem te te ndihmoj por te lutem me fal paraprakisht nese do perdor disa fjale qe mund te jene anglisht sepse nuk e di se si i thone ne shqip.  :i ngrysur: 

Ne menyre qe nje bank apo investues te investoj ne nje kompani, ata do duan te shohin nje Plan Bisnesi, i cili perfshin Plan Operacional, Marketing, dhe patjeter ate financiar. Ne kuadrin financiar, nje investues eshte jashte mase i interesuar te shikoj statements vjetore apo cdo 4-mujor qe kompania nxjerr. Pervec aseteve dhe cash-it qe eshte shume e rendesishme per te pare se sa likuiditet ka nje kompani, nje nder statements me te rendesishme qe shikohet prej tyre eshte ajo e te ardhurave vjetore. Ketu pasqyrohen shitjet, kostoja e prodhimit te ketyre produkteve qe u shiten, ashtu sic dhe shpenzimet fikse apo variable qe jane bere nga kompania gjate asaj kohe qe pasqyrohet ne statement. Akoma me e rendesishme eshte fakti qe keta investor do kerkojne nje plan 5 vjecar ku duhet te tregohet se ku mendon kompania se do te jete ne 5 vitet e ardhshme, dhe shpenzimet jane nje nder treguesit me te rendesishem. Kjo duket qarte dhe ne analizen qe ju behet treguesve financiar (Financial ratios), si psh: Net Profit Margin apo Return on Investment (ROI). Nje investor do te dij se cfare kthimi do te marrin ne investimin e tyre mbas nje kohe te caktuar, dhe eshte shume e rendesishme per nje kompani te tregoj qe shpenzimet jane shume here me te vogla ne krahasim me te ardhurat ne kompani, ne menyre qe ata te tregojne fitim ne fund te vitit dhe jo humbje. 

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar pak edhe pse e kisha pak problem me terminologjine sepse i di ato fjale ne anglisht por jo ne shqip.  :i ngrysur: 

Gjithsesi te uroj suksese dhe marrsh nje 10.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cinderella

> Ok Cinderella, do perpiqem te te ndihmoj por te lutem me fal paraprakisht nese do perdor disa fjale qe mund te jene anglisht sepse nuk e di se si i thone ne shqip. 
> 
> Ne menyre qe nje bank apo investues te investoj ne nje kompani, ata do duan te shohin nje Plan Bisnesi, i cili perfshin Plan Operacional, Marketing, dhe patjeter ate financiar. Ne kuadrin financiar, nje investues eshte jashte mase i interesuar te shikoj statements vjetore apo cdo 4-mujor qe kompania nxjerr. Pervec aseteve dhe cash-it qe eshte shume e rendesishme per te pare se sa likuiditet ka nje kompani, nje nder statements me te rendesishme qe shikohet prej tyre eshte ajo e te ardhurave vjetore. Ketu pasqyrohen shitjet, kostoja e prodhimit te ketyre produkteve qe u shiten, ashtu sic dhe shpenzimet fikse apo variable qe jane bere nga kompania gjate asaj kohe qe pasqyrohet ne statement. Akoma me e rendesishme eshte fakti qe keta investor do kerkojne nje plan 5 vjecar ku duhet te tregohet se ku mendon kompania se do te jete ne 5 vitet e ardhshme, dhe shpenzimet jane nje nder treguesit me te rendesishem. Kjo duket qarte dhe ne analizen qe ju behet treguesve financiar (Financial ratios), si psh: Net Profit Margin apo Return on Investment (ROI). Nje investor do te dij se cfare kthimi do te marrin ne investimin e tyre mbas nje kohe te caktuar, dhe eshte shume e rendesishme per nje kompani te tregoj qe shpenzimet jane shume here me te vogla ne krahasim me te ardhurat ne kompani, ne menyre qe ata te tregojne fitim ne fund te vitit dhe jo humbje. 
> 
> Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar pak edhe pse e kisha pak problem me terminologjine sepse i di ato fjale ne anglisht por jo ne shqip. 
> 
> Gjithsesi te uroj suksese dhe marrsh nje 10.


Falemenderit shummm ...

----------


## INFINITY©

> Falemenderit shummm ...


Asgje fare...Ishte kenaqesi!

Na thuaj si dole  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cinderella

> Asgje fare...Ishte kenaqesi!
> 
> Na thuaj si dole



hehe okk..por ka koh deri ather .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cinderella

nese ka mundesi diksuh te me ndihmoj edhe per hyrjen ..  :$

----------


## Dar_di

UNIVERSITETI I PRISHTINËS
FAKULTETI I 
PRISHTINE

DREJTIMI: 

PUNIM SEMINARI

TEMA

LËNDA: 

LIGJËRUES: Prof. dr.       St: 

Prishtine, mars 2009

KJO ISHTE SA I TAKON FAQES SE PARE

PASTAJ NE FAQEN E DYTE SHKRUAN PERMBAJTJEN

NE FAQEN E TRETE SHENON HYRJEN, PO TE JAP NJE SHEMBULL TE NJE HYRJE:

                                               Hyrje

      Në kuadër të Metodologjisë së Mësimdhënies përfshihen edhe aspektet menaxhuese, të cilat kanë një rëndësi thelbësore në zhvillimin e procesit të mësimit. Kjo ka qenë edhe arsyeja që na nxiti që pikërisht të zgjedhim trajtimin e kësaj teme, dhe me një çasje pak më ndryshe se ajo shkencore jemi munduar të bëjmë një antologji, duke bërë kështu seleksionimin e temave dhe pikave më të rëndësishme të cilat lidhen me praktikën aktuale nëpër shkollat tona.
      Ky trajtim teorik, në këtë punim seminari, përfshinë kriteret më themelore që ndërlidhen me menaxhimin e klasës, atribute këto, të cilat duhet t´i posedojë dhe zbatojë çdo mësimdhënës bashkëkohorë. Studimi i tillë ka të bëjë me drejtimin e klasës, formimin e grupeve, fillimin dhe përfundimin e mësimit, ekologjinë e klasave, klimën e klasës, motivimin e nxënësve, vetitë e mësimdhënësit, komunikimi me nxënësit, mbajtja e disiplinës në klasë dhe trajtesa të tjera që mund të rrjedhin gjatë këtij prezentimi. Duke ditur rolin e madh që ka kalitja pedagogjike për ne studentët, të cilët pretendojmë që nesër të bartim ditarin e mësimdhënësit, nuk do të ishte e tepërt që për së afërmi të njihemi me disa problematika të cilat mund të na ndodhin nesër në praktikë.
      Fillimisht duhet të njoftohemi se shumica e artikujve janë përzgjedhur dhe bazuar në “Metodologjinë e Mësimdhënies” së Bardhyl Musait. Për më tepër mund të njihemi në vazhdim.

Ne pjesen e hyrjes shenon deri ne tre paragrafe ne pika te shkurta per ate se per çfar ben fjale punimi yt.

Pas hyrjes shkruan me thlbesisht per temen qe ke per te folur, ndersa ne faqen e fundit shenon dhe literaturen ose burimet/referimet.

SHPRESOJ SE TE PAKTEN TE KEM NDIHMUAR, ME MIREKUPTIM, SUKSESE!

----------


## cinderella

flm shum sidoqofte ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fisn1kche

prej shkolles


Shpenzimet FIkse


Shpenzimet Fikse jan ato shpenzime te cilet ngelin te njejta panvarsisht ndryshimin e vellimit te prodhimit , shpenzimet fikse mund te thiren edhe si shpenzime indirekte sepse nuk bejn pjes drejtperdrejt ne processin e prodhimit
Si shpenzime Fikse mund te permendim : 

Qiraja e Duqanit
Amortizimi Kohor!

----------


## misioni23

cinderella! po ban punim e nuk din me ja ba hyrjen dhe perfundimin, phaaaaaaaaaa
e paimagjinueshme

----------

